# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Giant Gourami (Osphronemus goramy) growth rate

## shenzhenluohan

Hi all, I have this giant pink gourami housed in a 120cm X 50cm X 65cm tall tank with some tankmates, I got him at 10cm TL in june, and he's now just over 25cm TL, This is my first time with these fish they are very peaceful, but they eat loads, poop loads and grow fast! He has just as much personality as some oscars i had before. My question is, how long can I expect this rate of growth to continue? does it slow any? How big can I humanely let him get before i should find him a new place? I am planning a 2m asian blackwater tank, but thats at least on hold til after Chinese New Year :Exasperated: 

Thanks
Stan

----------


## mictok

I have a red tail gourami about 45cm now,still growing in a 3ft tank. I had seemed a 60 cm long,estimate about 1.5kg gourami in Malaysia,wild caught and keep in a man make pond.
The gourami will usually grow in ratio to your tank size,the bigger the tank,the bigger the fish.
I am planning to house it in my new house with a 4 ft tank.

----------


## shenzhenluohan

OK, thanks, are you keeping anything with him?

----------


## mictok

Got a koi and 4 golden tin foil barb to help him finish up all the left over.

----------


## natureAddict

my pink guorami has got no left over, just as shen says he eats alot and releases alot too. have you guys taught your guorami to jump for his food. mine can jump 6inches high. i train him every morning. have fun

----------


## mictok

Mine is at my Father-in Law house,the fish not so close to me.

----------


## shenzhenluohan

> my pink guorami has got no left over, just as shen says he eats alot and releases alot too. have you guys taught your guorami to jump for his food. mine can jump 6inches high. i train him every morning. have fun


Mine is a messy eater! So far He doesn't jump, but he will eat out of my hand. I would be concerned with him hitting a light.




> Mine is at my Father-in Law house,the fish not so close to me.


Ha Ha! I also keep a tank at my inlaw's house, It gives me something to do when we are visiting at CNY or summer holidays :Grin:

----------


## mictok

I will be bring it to my new house in Dec.A 4X1.5X1.5ft tank is waiting for it,I may add in some monster fish to house with it.

----------

